# Inserting new flow messes up layout completely!



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2021)

Dear all,

I have a huge score finished with over 26 flows and then I wanted to add another flow between No. 4 & 5. But whenever I drag it between those flows Dorico messes up completely my layout for the other flows and I don't know what to do to "lock" the layout to the music frames of the pages so that even if they get shifted they always stay the same. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Bollen (Dec 14, 2021)

That's very odd, the flow should be completely independent from the layout. I often do this without ever having a problem... . I suggest you head over the Steinberg forum, you'll find help much quicker than here. The only thing that comes to mind is that perhaps you have some kind of override in your pages options, but still doesn't really explain it...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes, I have overrides on nearly every page but I also thought that the flows will be independant...


----------

